# Best cheap(ish) Point and Shoot



## Mime454 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have about 150-250$ to spend on a decent camera. What do you think would be best for photographing mantids? It should also be relatively simple to use.


----------



## agent A (Nov 24, 2012)

the cannon powershot series r always a good start

simple, built in flash and they do have a macro setting

a good beginner's camera for sure


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with Alex. I found a late model on eBay with 10.2 MP, macro setting, built in flash, video setting, voice recorder, and I found it slightly used but in the orginal box and I paid less then $50 with shipping. It shoots very decent pics. It is a Canon Power Shot.


----------



## Orin (Nov 26, 2012)

Get a Nikon L22, it's less than $100 now and takes better macros than the Cannon (it may take worse family photos but I've tried both and only checked their ability to take bug photos).


----------



## Orin (Nov 26, 2012)

This is shrunk down and cropped.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 26, 2012)

I won a Cannon Powershot A2400 IS in a contest today. Crazy luck, right? I was just about to buy one too.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 26, 2012)

First photo I took with it. I'm still trying to figure out how everything works.






It looks better than my iPhone, so that's great!


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> First photo I took with it. I'm still trying to figure out how everything works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mime454 said:


> First photo I took with it. I'm still trying to figure out how everything works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's a nice orchid, not as glossy looking as mine though :lol: 

powershoots are great beginner cameras, really nice intro to the world of photography...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 27, 2012)

For macrophoto I'm amazed how my Panasonic Lumix TZ31 is really good, for a small camera but Leica optic, really nice.

Most of Aluine's pictures are taken with the Lumix.

I don't know the price in US, in Switzerland photography stuff is really expensive.


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2014)

Mime454 said:


> I won a Cannon Powershot A2400 IS in a contest today. Crazy luck, right? I was just about to buy one too.


Nice,now you have an extra $150-$250 to spend on mantises  and something to take their pics with.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 30, 2014)

I read this thread and went out and got the l22 on eBay.I got it for $22 used so wayyy under a hundred bucks now but I can't seem to get it to shoot pics like that orin.how do you get it so clear I put it on easy auto then macro with flash off.any other things I'm forgetting and tips would be much appreciated.


----------

